# Shore fishing near Cincinnati?



## rowerms (Aug 31, 2014)

Hey all, 

Recently decided to bite the bullet and buy some fishing gear of my own. By that I mean I have reels, new a pole or 2.... I have lived here for a few years now, but have never fished in Cincy. 

Any recommendations for shore fishing in or around town? I've seen things online referring to the dam at East Fork, and some mentions of Winton Woods (pay access, blah...). Any places that usually yield decent results? If so, is it generally from cranks? Any decent action with just the old worm and hook method? 

Any input is welcome. Thanks!


----------



## rowerms (Aug 31, 2014)

Crickets.....


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I'd help if I bass fished, but my species of choice eats bass! Lol.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Drive around, virtually and really. Look for water. Look for ways to get to the water. Go to the water. Cast. Repeat. Look around. Walk around. Try somewhere else. That's how you learn to where the fish are. It's not complicated. It just takes time. When you have something to bring to the table, other fishermen will help, but you have to feed yourself. Searching never stops.

Good luck, and worms are a great way to figure out if there are fish in the vicinity. Not a lot of people on here use live bait, but nearly all would agree that the most effective method of catching a lot of fish is to use appropriate live bait. You might have to slap them with a shad to make them admit it, but when they smell the slime, they'll know it's true.


----------



## rowerms (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks...

Its not like I was asking for secret hot spots. Just basic direction for some shore fishing areas. 

But ya know, treat new members like children. Its cool. :good:


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## rowerms (Aug 31, 2014)

Seems as how who dey has given the best advice yet....


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Just explaining why you heard crickets earlier, and having a little fun with words. I thought my advice was good, and it's honestly what I do, described in precise format.

Another piece of advice to ask as specific a question as possible. There are experts here who are unlikely to bite on a question like "Where can I catch fish?", but might hit on "I'm looking for <species> catfish. I've tried in <general location, maybe river name> with <killer live bait>, but have only caught <other species> catfish. Pics below. Can I change my bait or rig to catch <species> catfish and not <other species>?" You might have better luck if you give a better idea of how you like to fish, and what you might like to fish for. Maybe what kind of rod you're considering. Stories of what you've caught in the past. Anything to get a sense of where you're coming from or why you're interesting enough to be worth talking to.

I'm out. Good luck, be safe, and I hope to meet you on the river!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

nitsud said:


> Good luck, be safe, and I hope to meet you on the river!




Liar...


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

OP, you didn't say East/West side so here's a spot on the west side of town.
Easy access. Must buy a Cleves park sticker if anybody is there to sell one to you. I have never seen anybody selling a pass...

Access of U.S. 50 at Bridgetown Rd. (or 264). Drive to the back and park near the bicycle park. Its a village park so behave yourself accordingly and you should be fine. Follow the walking path until you find a spot to access the river.Weeds and brush can make that difficult this time of year.

Catfish, carp, bass, whitebass, etc. are all available. Although the last time I was there, all I got was a huge soft shell turtle...


----------



## rowerms (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks guys.

Nits, my bad if I misinterpreted your advice as being grumpy. 

I am fairly central in terms of location, so east v west isnt a huge deal. Ive really only ever fished bass and bluegill/sunfish. Some walleye, but not much. 

I Nabbed myself an Abu Garcia Cardinal sx30 for about 20 bucks brand new, just need to put line on it and find a reel (probably going to get one of the decent Shimano Walmart rods for it). Also bought a used Pflueger Cetina closed face reel from ebay for fun. 

Ive heard mixed opinions on the area around the East Fork Lake spillway, so I may try that one of these days... My only apprehension with the parks is that so many of them charge to get in, which I find annoying. I suppose with winter starting to approach, I'll have all kinds of research time.

Thanks All


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

No problem, I was a little curt, to say the least. The point is that those who are successful spend time on the water, watching and learning. There is no substitute for that.

In my experience, the spillway isn't great, but it gets better as you go downstream. Gobs of tiny smallies, and a few big ones in there too. It's a nice place to wade.


----------



## rowerms (Aug 31, 2014)

Hey guys... sorry to kick this back up to the top. 

Want to go out a few hours in the morning, gonna try the LMR even though I dont have much river fishing experience, especially from shore. 

Anywho, I've used google maps/other posts on here to know that bass island, avoca, and otto armleder are some common spots near me. Would anyone care to suggest one over the others? I was out walking the bank at Otto today and at least saw a fish or two splash....

I have pretty limited tackle right now (crazy how much some lures are.....grumble..) So I may go pick up a white/silver/char rooster tail tonight to help out with the muddy water. .

Thanks!


----------



## rowerms (Aug 31, 2014)

Struck out at Armleder canoe access..


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

Don't be afraid to wade. Some good spots can be found by wading up or down from easy to access spots. I like using spinners, tubes, swimbaits and cranks. Minnow imitations are good this time of year. Check out big joshy swimbaits. The website has some nice charts to help figure out which colors and sizes to use.


----------



## rowerms (Aug 31, 2014)

I had no fear in wading out, except that it was 48 degrees and I was in shorts and a pullover.... I tried that pond at armed too, but it seemed empty except for a few small bait fish


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Go to bass pro shop and buy 3inch grubs and 1/8 ounce jig heads. Black white green. Some colors to start with.


----------



## rowerms (Aug 31, 2014)

Was tossing around a fat chartreuse pepper grub today. Had a 1/4 oz head on it though. I suspected it was too heavy. Was also tossing a small hula popper and a small 1/8 oz white rooster tail which is probably too small.

Was debating on buying a black spinner or buzz as well..


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

The spinner I've had the most luck with is a 1/4oz blue fox minnow spin.


----------



## rowerms (Aug 31, 2014)

Will keep that in mind. I haven't used spinners much, is 1/4 oz a good starting point? What about rooster tails?


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Get 1/8 once jig heads. They are a little better in my opinion in water less then 5 feet. And find the riffles. Throw up into them and bring lure down toward you into deeper water. The bass hide behind rocks facing current a lot of times. Waiting for bait to come down to them. Try natural colors. Like greens and silver's, blacks, browns. And like Strongto said get some old shoes and wade, but be quiet and slow because they get spooked. Also go to Wal-Mart and buy a little crank bait. Craw colored, or silver has done well for me. Sometmes bright colors too depending on what water looks like. I don't know near as much as most of these anglers on here but this has worked for me. And within last 3 year's I have caught more and more fish after putting in the time.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Also big spinner baits in white have produced some nice fish


----------



## rowerms (Aug 31, 2014)

Planning on wading next weekend, hopefully it isn't 45 degrees again. Might hit up Winton woods too, just for experience sake..

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Soon u will want waders. Water temp is falling and its not very comfortable shivering ur tail off. Roostertail works sometimes too. I like to use 3/8 ounce spinners


----------



## rowerms (Aug 31, 2014)

savethetrophies said:


> Soon u will want waders. Water temp is falling and its not very comfortable shivering ur tail off. Roostertail works sometimes too. I like to use 3/8 ounce spinners


Soon, I will not be wading again till spring.


----------



## wormNbobber (Apr 26, 2014)

try the mouth of mill creek, you will catch everything


----------



## rowerms (Aug 31, 2014)

wormNbobber said:


> try the mouth of mill creek, you will catch everything


Tried it, right at the pool where it hits the little miami, had no luck....

Edit. Was thinking duck creek. My bad!

Double Edit...you mean where it dumps into the ohio? And if so, I want to catch fish, not ebola. Unless I am missing something...?


----------



## rowerms (Aug 31, 2014)

Struck out at avoca today, had a strike on a blue fox spinner, but I learned my drag was way off and the fish was able to shake off. 

Then...got chased off my spot by kids throwing rocks.

I tried to got downstream and fish out of the riffles, but kept getting snagged. Any thoughts? Maybe just too rocky?


----------



## rowerms (Aug 31, 2014)

Tried Armleder again, as well as duck creek. 

Man, I suck at river fishing!


----------



## rowerms (Aug 31, 2014)

Right now I'm at 1/8 oz jig head...is less weight going to just get pushed down stream?


----------

